# Key fob problem



## bigears (Jul 31, 2005)

Haven't used the car for 3 weeks (I know, I know), but went to it this afternoon and the key fob wouldn't unlock the car. No problem, went back in doors and got the spare set. Oh no, the same problem. Gave Audi Chester a quick call and they said open the door with the key and run the car for a minute or two and all will be fine. Did just that and voila same problem.

Anyway, after all that, has anybody got any ideas.

Cheers,

bigears


----------



## Homie (Feb 18, 2006)

Have you tried the re-programming the keys I had to do this after replacing a duff battery in on key fob, have you replaced the batteries lately :?: .

To reprogram the keys press one on the buttons on the fob insert key in door and turn key to lock/unlock whichever is appropriate and wait for up to 1 minute. the fob should now be re-programmed


----------



## Homie (Feb 18, 2006)

Have you tried the re-programming the keys I had to do this after replacing a duff battery in on key fob, have you replaced the batteries lately :?: .

To reprogram the keys press one on the buttons on the fob insert key in door and turn key to lock/unlock whichever is appropriate and wait for up to 1 minute. the fob should now be re-programmed


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Time for some new batteries i think cr2032 are the ones i use.


----------



## bigears (Jul 31, 2005)

Took the fob apart and its a sealed unit, so I guess a simple battery change is out the question. In typical Audi fashion this is probably going to cost a few bob to have the fobs replaced. Seems odd though that they would both fail at the same time.

cheers,

bigears


----------



## Homie (Feb 18, 2006)

Bigears

The fob does come appart I thought the same as youatb first. Once you have seperated the two halves with a screwdriver the end with the buttons splits in two to access the battery. The battery a CR 2032 is easilly available from electrical component shops like Maplin should cost you no more than a couple of quid, I got mine from here
http://cpc.farnell.com/jsp/endecaSearch ... 0878&N=411 Â£1.82 for a pack of five.

Here are a couple of pics of my key fob.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Homie said:


> Have you tried the re-programming the keys I had to do this after replacing a duff battery in on key fob, have you replaced the batteries lately :?: .
> 
> To reprogram the keys press one on the buttons on the fob insert key in door and turn key to lock/unlock whichever is appropriate and wait for up to 1 minute. the fob should now be re-programmed


So for example you press (and keep depressed) unlock on the fob insert the key unlock manually and hold in that position ? keeping the button depressed ? or remove and keep button depressed ?

Not picking holes, its just my wifes key fob is'nt working at all , I do know however if you change the battery before it loses all life it won't be a prob, however this is not my case and i would prefer not to pay Audi for what IMO is a faulty key fob (i must have to change the battery every 3 months) but they won't admit there is a fault

Also i have noticed her key will not start the car either is this because it is coded to the cars security system ?

**edit how do you do the boot button as well


----------



## Garyp (Jan 12, 2006)

This happened to me recently. It may be the batteries in the keyfob but if both stopped working thats a very unlikely coincidence.

Try this (worked for me)

1. Take the one of the keys, put it into the ignition and turn the key to the "on" position, do not start the car.

2. Close the door.

3. With the second key (the one you want to program), physically lock the door (don't use a remote).

4. While the key is still in the lock, press the unlock button, the indicator lights will flash once. Unlock the door with the key, then lock the door with the key. Remove the key from the door.

5. Press the unlock button on the remote the doors should unlock. That is the first transmitter programmed.

If you are only doing one key that is it complete...

6. Switch the igntion off and remove the key put the key you have just programmed into the ignition and turn to the "on" position.

7. Close the door

8. Lock the door again (physically) with the 2nd key to be programmed, (not the remote).

9. Press the unlock button twice, the lights will flash twice.

10. Unlock the door with the key and then lock the door again with the key.

11. Remove the key press the unlock on the remote the doors should unlock.

The second transmitter is now programmed.

(For a third transmitter press the button 3 times and for a fourth press 4 times etc.)

Sorry for the post being so long, but hope it helps


----------



## Homie (Feb 18, 2006)

The correct method is

Press any button on the fob once (do not keep depresssed)

Insert the key into the driver door lock if the door is locked unlock door and leave key in, if door is unlocked lock and leave key in.

After about 1 minute the process is complete

Remove key and hey presto.

If in doubt this method is described on page 51 of the Audi TT owners manual.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thks chaps will give it a go


----------



## bigears (Jul 31, 2005)

Homie and Garyp,

Many thanks for the help guys. Got new batteries for fobs (3 quid for 2 form Tesco) and reprogrammed the keys. All fine and dandy now.

Cheers

bigears


----------



## Garyp (Jan 12, 2006)

Glad you got it sorted, new batteries will mean peace of mind for a while.

Nice to see another Glacier blue TT


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

bigears said:


> Homie and Garyp,
> 
> Many thanks for the help guys. Got new batteries for fobs (3 quid for 2 form Tesco) and reprogrammed the keys. All fine and dandy now.
> 
> ...


wich method of programming did you use ?


----------



## bigears (Jul 31, 2005)

AxlFoley,

I reprogrammed the keys using the method described by Garyp. The one described by Homie didn't work for me, but the pictures saved me an obscene phone call to Audi Chester.

cheers,

bigears


----------



## Jamie948 (Dec 8, 2007)

Afternoon all,

My key fobs now don't work after changing the batteries. I've searched on here and tried all different methods. ( remote unlock, physical unlock and lock, the method from wak's page ,tried erase and re program ) still nothing. I have a 2002 TTR. don't want to go to the stealers! 
Jamie


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jamie, To resync, press lock or unlock on fob & within 1 minute lock or unlock using key in door. Try more than once.
Hoggy.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

5 batteries for 99p on eBay ;-)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

mullum said:


> 5 batteries for 99p on eBay ;-)


Hi, I used cheap ones before, don't last long in my experience.
Hoggy.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Ahh good to know ...


----------



## Jamie948 (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi hoggy, given it a shot but still no joy :/


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Jamie948 said:


> Hi hoggy, given it a shot but still no joy :/


Hi Jamie, Are Batteries in the correct way, obvious I know, but has been known.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jamie948 (Dec 8, 2007)

Hey, yes I double checked that one. Just had another go. If I unlock the car using the key driver side and open the door, the interior light doesn't come on. But after taking the key out of the ignition it does. Not normal is it? Also if I unlock the car from the passenger side and open the door, the indicators start flashing like the alarm is going off but there's no siren ( not sure if the siren works or not). They then go out when I turn the ignition on. Confused much :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jamie, Unlocking with key in door will cause alarm, until Ign on, so don't why drivers door doesn't, unless microswitch in door lock has failed. Does drivers door window drop a few cm when opening door ?
Hoggy.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Just in case it's a coincidence, perhaps it worth a go trying what I did today - see post #11 of this thread : viewtopic.php?t=303304


----------



## Jamie948 (Dec 8, 2007)

Both widows drop correctly, but I do remember earlier when I tried, the hazards flashed when I unlocked and opened the drivers side, now they dont. Should a manual unlock open both doors or just the drivers side? At the moment only the drivers side unlocks until the key is in the ignition and then I believe that unlocks the passenger side automatically


----------



## Jamie948 (Dec 8, 2007)

Also the drivers side red alarm activation light on the door doesn't flash, just the passenger side. A related issue perhaps or maybe just the light not working ?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Actually, I've got two types of battery listed as being for use in the TT keyfob - can anyone verify ?
CR2032 or CR1620 ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mullum, My July 2001 TT 225, uses 2 x CR1620 batts. 
Depends on the year so you may have to open it up, as some use 1x CR2032 
Hoggy.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Okey dokey, mines a '99 so I imagine it's like yours but yes I'll open it up to make sure. In fact I'd love to get a new keyfob altogether (swapping out the blade and the insides) as mine is pretty worn. It'd be great if the symbols were illuminated or at least glow in the dark - 
I'd better not hijack this thread with that topic though !


----------



## Jamie948 (Dec 8, 2007)

Problem solved. Dropped into midlands vw who hooked it up to their diagnostics. One key fob is dead, and they managed to reprogram the other within half hour. That will teach me for wanting to use a newer looking key fob and swapping batteries. :roll: 
Thanks for your input on this one


----------

